# Need Help Guesstimating Measurements - Table Saw Stand



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

I really like this DIY custom table saw stand I found while Google'ing through images, but unfortunately the blog's author didn't include any detailed info on the dimensions/measurements of the project.


*LINK TO BLOG POSTING -->* http://imgur.com/a/9WLGR











Anyone care to venture a guess as to the measurements of this idea? ... specifically:
- the base
- the top
- the boxes 


In the end, your guess is probably as good as mine ... unless YOU'RE the one who built it. 
Still, I would welcome any qualified guesstimates.



THANKS !!!


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

If it helps for further clarification, I have an older Craftsman ("10" series, I believe) belt drive table saw. 
The cast iron table top is 27" long and 20" wide. 

It's almost identical to the photo below:


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

I could probably figure out the dimensions but it would take a little while. Perhaps this would help you

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/29402


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice old saw*

It's got the good fence. Here's what I guessed up:


----------

